# gatdula family secret



## thekuntawman (Apr 4, 2002)

recipe for good shish kabob ("meat stick")

i like to use thigh meat with no bones or skins. cut them into small pices about the size of the first section of your thumb. mix in a pan some filipino soy sauce (use marco pinya brand), a little 7 UP soda, a very small squirt of vinegar, some katchupsome garlic and about 5 long slices of ginger, and some spoons of sugar, and two whole red pepper (the skinny HOT kind). boil it over a high fire for 10-15 minutes (no chickens yet) until the sauces get thick. when it cools down, mixed the chicken and the sauce, and stick it in the fridge for over night.

the next day, take some shish kabob sticks which you can find in any asian store, and stick the meat through the sticks, and grill them for about 10 miunutes, not to long, because you want the meat to be soft, and it cooks fast because of the vinegar and the ketchup. 

if you want to use larger meats, let the meat sit in the sauce for two or three days, but dont use a very big fire, put a low fire, and cover the meat, and let it cook for a few hours.

this is a gatdula secret recipe, i would put it against any style, any day any time.


----------



## Richard S. (Apr 4, 2002)

what you have hit on here,Sir, is basically the secret of the SOUTHERN martial arts. thats right, we call it BAH-BUH-KYOO. and nobody does it like we do. that particular technique you describe DOES sound mighty effective though. i have printed out your outstanding instructions and will attempt to master it myself............................TASTE-ful respects.


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 4, 2002)

This sounds very close to my moms, but she uses pork butt instead of chicken and sprite, and no hot peppers. The hot peppers sound very good, I will sneak some into the next batch.  We usually make this at family gatherings with lumpia and pancit.  I'm getting hungry, time to raid the refrigerator!


----------

